# Rub Size for full grown Corn snake



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

What size of RUB/Plastic tub would you use for a full grown corn snake ?


----------



## danoc2005 (May 3, 2009)

i use 50l rubs 
but thats me lol.


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

x 2 50l seems to be a good size comparison to a cornsnakes recommended viv size!


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

All my adults are in 50ltr RUBs with the exception of my big adult male who is in a 4ft viv.


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

50L rub and he loves it, better than his old viv


----------

